# Best Locations for Night Skiing / Boarding in the West



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Searched around, but I haven't found a thread dedicated to just this. If I missed it... doh! >.<

I may be able to get in extra boarding this season if I can find places w/ good night boarding in the MST or PST time zones. 
I'm really lookin for a place where I can take more lessons. What are some good places for night boarding with decently priced instruction?

Looks like a # of places shut down night boarding in March... any place w/ night boarding open in April?

I'll start a list here:

*Keystone *(instruction is quite costly, and I understand non-resort instruction doesn't fly?)

*Skibowl *@ Mt Hood (Lessons seem to be decently priced compared to Keystone - http://www.skibowl.com/olympic-ski-school/. When's the end of night boarding season there?
*Meadows *has night skiing Wed-Sun (and a pipe ) - so looks like an option http://www.skihood.com, tho lessons are more $$ than Ski Bowl
*Timberline *in Mt Hood has night boarding, but only Fri/Sat - so that doesn't cut it.

*Powder Mountain* SLC is open till 9pm, pipes, parks n all! www.powdermountain.com 
*Brighton *in Utah: Night skiing: 4–9 pm Tuesday–Saturday from early December through early April. Got park, pipes, and all! Lessons a bit pricey here www.brightonresort.com

*Boreal *in Tahoe's open till 9pm w/ a $129 night pass for the season - good deal. rideboreal.com Lesson's also a good deal. 
*Squaw Valley *in Tahoe's till 7pm Sun-Thur, till 9pm Fri-Sat. Lessons aren't too cheap here. www.squaw.com

*Snow King *in Jackson Hole, WY - prices are pretty killer - if staying at the snow king/lift ridge lodge, night skiing is actually $10. Nights 4-7 Tue-Sat. Not big. Lessons here aren't the best deal either, but not bad. www.snowking.com

*Mt. High *in SoCal - night boarding Wed-Sun @ http://www.mthigh.com/


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Keystone is pretty much your only bet in CO. Either that or hike under the full moon.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks, that's kinda what I figured for CO. Ever tried boarding w/ night goggles? haha!

Forgot about the other 2 Mt Hoot spots:
Meadows has night skiing Wed-Sun (and a pipe-whee) - so looks like an option Home Page | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort, tho lessons are more $$ than Ski Bowl
Timberline in Mt Hood has night boarding, but only Fri/Sat (Lift Rates & Info | Timberline Lodge) - so that doesn't cut it.

may as well add them to the top post


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I think Mt. High is open till 10pm every day


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Nivek said:


> I think Mt. High is open till 10pm every day


Looks like it's open till 10pm Wed - Sunday, totally good enough. Deserves adding to the list. 
You know when the season ends there? What's Mt High like?


----------



## Roam (Feb 14, 2011)

Mt High is very nice for night skiing if you like jumps and rails. 
Snow quantity is not much but I give Mt High mad props for their snowmaking and grooming. Very nice place to get away from the busy life in LA. 

What about Squaw Valley in Tahoe? I've heard they do night skiing there. Can't go wrong with Lake Tahoe snow!


----------



## masoupistoocold (Jul 27, 2010)

borel in tahoe has night riding from 3.30 until 9pm. It's pretty much a park mountain but the night pass is only $129.


----------



## Shocktroop531 (Aug 3, 2010)

In Utah your best best is Brighton. Park City and Powder Mtn also have night riding


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Roam said:


> Mt High is very nice for night skiing if you like jumps and rails.
> Snow quantity is not much but I give Mt High mad props for their snowmaking and grooming. Very nice place to get away from the busy life in LA.
> 
> What about Squaw Valley in Tahoe? I've heard they do night skiing there. Can't go wrong with Lake Tahoe snow!


Squaw Valley is till 7pm Sun-Thur, till 9pm Fri-Sat... worth remembering, yah. Lessons aren't too cheap here.



masoupistoocold said:


> borel in tahoe has night riding from 3.30 until 9pm. It's pretty much a park mountain but the night pass is only $129.


\
Cool - yah I see what you mean by park mountain. I spose a step up from Mt High tho. =)
9pm all the time eh?



Shocktroop531 said:


> In Utah your best best is Brighton. Park City and Powder Mtn also have night riding


I like Brighton's website!!! - gives the important info up front!
Night skiing: 4–9 pm Tuesday–Saturday from early December through early April. Got park, pipes, and all! Lessons a bit pricey here too. 

Park City's only listed till 4pm
Powder Mtn is indeed till 9pm - nice full mtn, pipes and all! Lessons seem to be midrange price. 

Thanks all!!!


----------



## casper3043 (Sep 15, 2010)

i was at squaw last month and didn't really care for it...friends were at boreal and would go there for the terrain park anyday.


----------



## carsbybigd (Mar 20, 2010)

Get some goggles with yellow lenses.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

There is also the Snow King resort in Jackson, WY. Their hours suck (no night skiing on Monday and they close at 7 on Saturday), but you can't beat the price.

If you stay at the hotel (the Love Ridge condos are pretty nice) then night skiing is like $20 and a day lift ticket is ~$45. They do offer instruction. You could ride Jackson Hole by day and then Snow King by night


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

Tarzanman said:


> There is also the Snow King resort in Jackson, WY. Their hours suck (no night skiing on Monday and they close at 7 on Saturday), but you can't beat the price.
> 
> If you stay at the hotel (the Love Ridge condos are pretty nice) then night skiing is like $20 and a day lift ticket is ~$45. They do offer instruction. You could ride Jackson Hole by day and then Snow King by night


Wow, Snow King prices are pretty killer - if staying at the snow king/lift ridge lodge, night skiing is actually $10... crazy. Nights 4-7 Tue-Sat... hmm... not quite as good as the rest... Why is it so cheap? Maybe not a full mountain? Kind of like Mt High? Lessons here aren't the best deal either, but not bad.


----------



## element (Feb 7, 2011)

I was just noticing that one of Northstar's gondolas keeps running till 9/10pm - and there's a few passes that one could take from said gondola... do they close those at 4/5pm?


----------

